# Common flu and it's impact.



## pops (Feb 15, 2009)

So I catch the flu. No bid deal right, just go to the store and get my favorite fix me up over the counter meds.

Two days of hell. Had a hard time getting out of bed. Slept a lot. Head stuffed and lungs full of mucus.

So I am now feeling better but I think....

What if this happened while I were in a life and death situation?

I don't think that I could have fended off anyone while I were incapacitated over the 2 days.

And all I had to do was drive to get meds. Had the grid collapsed I would not have been driving to the store.

Just points to ponder today. I know that I am.


----------

